# The National mouse Club



## The Village Mousery

Yet again i'd like to blow the trumpet of the Nmc to every non member.... sorry to leave you out members but you already know how great it is . The Club and its members many of whom are on this site are awesome, friendly and extremly welcoming... i simply cant tell you guys how much of a lift its been to me being in such a club. I've made new friends and learnt alot about mouse breeding from those who know it best. I know times are hard for alot of people but seroiusly if you can spare the cash please join the Nmc and support the club not only will you receive the year book with a list of every nmc breeder in the world but the standards book and the info to sign up for a small charge to a great little mag that has articles and reports from every show each month and invalueable advice from some of the fancy greats of our time . As a novice to the fancy who only had her first show this year , i was overwhelmed with how nice everyone is, and how much info everyone was willing to share, and because for some of the advice i came home with a few class wins and a lovely trophy  and won best novice to boot. There really is nothing like the feeling of your own mice, bred from your hard work coming first in a show all i can say to those of you who are still sitting on the fence is give it a go sign up for a year and enter some shows see for yourself


----------



## Megzilla

I agree! It's a fantastic club guys, it seriously is


----------



## cristowe

Do you have any shows around the York area? I would be tempted to pop in and have a look, thats what got me into showing my cavies...just popping in for a look lol.x


----------



## The Village Mousery

I think sowood would be the closest show to you cristowe


----------



## steve

Is there any NMC club groups around southern Co Durham in the Sedgefield borough or Durham City areas.


----------



## katytwinkle

i dont think there is steve, but i do know that the author of this post "artuntaure" is from durham!  x


----------



## steve

Ok thanks katy
steve


----------



## The Village Mousery

Yep i'm in Trimdon , next to sedgefield


----------



## maisymouse

I am joining very soon!


----------



## The Village Mousery

Well done maisy you'll not regret it


----------



## katytwinkle

you definetely won't! its great fun, and you get to blob about all over the country to go to shows. Everyone is friendly and very helpful if you get in a pickle!


----------



## Reidy23

I would love to join and have been all over the website!! But is it worth memjoining as my two little babies at the moment aren't show mice?


----------



## SarahC

Reidy23 said:


> I would love to join and have been all over the website!! But is it worth memjoining as my two little babies at the moment aren't show mice?


it's only worth joining if you plan to show,not necessarily straight the way but sometime.Not that I would want to discourage you but there is no involvement with pet mice.


----------



## Reidy23

Thank you for advice, I would love to get some fancy mice and show but can't seem to find any breeders near by.


----------



## SarahC

Reidy23 said:


> Thank you for advice, I would love to get some fancy mice and show but can't seem to find any breeders near by.


people usually collect mice from shows,pre arranged, because of the problems of distance .


----------



## geordiesmice

Im filling in the NMC subscription form do I tick beside adult £10.00 . I also would like the 12 months NMC news, do I tick beside that also.
Thanks


----------



## Matt Haslam

geordiesmice said:


> Im filling in the NMC subscription form do I tick beside adult £10.00 . I also would like the 12 months NMC news, do I tick beside that also.
> Thanks


Yes


----------



## geordiesmice

Well I posted the application form on 20th March 2011 to join the NMC but the cheque hasnt been cashed yet


----------



## SarahC

pm me or Matt your name and we will demand that you are admitted to the inner sanctum asap.


----------



## geordiesmice

hehe ok , no initiation ceremony is there dressing as a mouse blindfolded  ill pm you now thanks.


----------



## katytwinkle

yes theres all that geordiesmice!


----------



## StuStu

Cheque wrote... form filled in... posted... im all excited


----------



## SarahC

StuStu said:


> Cheque wrote... form filled in... posted... im all excited


I will send you the contact details of the person I mentioned.


----------



## SarahY

> Cheque wrote... form filled in... posted... im all excited


Cool! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam

StuStu said:


> Cheque wrote... form filled in... posted... im all excited


Awesome, welcome!


----------



## Cait

Excellent - time for a visit to a show then....


----------



## WoodWitch

Warmest welcome to all new members of the club :welcome1


----------



## StuStu

hope to get to swindon and looking forward to it, got my first few rubs built tonight so the wheels are in motion.


----------



## SarahY

Brilliant, look forward to meeting you StuStu 

Sarah xxx


----------



## StuStu

hi guys, i originally thought mouse breeding / showing would be a nice easy passion, stress free and relaxing........ jesus how wrong.. i have been on this forum 20 hours a day trolling through old posts tyring to learn what i can, totally re-done my shed, built rubs, sourcing food and bedding ect.
so now getting close to actually owning some mice, heads going around at 100mph and im getting nervous,
worrying i got everything right.
i cant believe how excited im getting, mice seem very addictive, and i have only done the easy bit !!
pee'ing my pants thinking about the possibility, of maybe getting a little something to show.
still if dog showing is anything to go by its only the first 20 years that are hard, after that it gets a little easier..... lolololol.
best wishes,
Stu


----------



## Cait

Which variety have you chosen for your sins?


----------



## JayneAlison

I only started just after christmas so I recognise everything you are saying Stu,it is very exciting and addictive.

Thankfully everyone involved in the fancy seems really friendly and helpful which makes the early days much easier, I am already up to 35 boxes/cages 

Look forward to meeting you at future shows.


----------



## StuStu

hi guys, for my sins i have chosen Blacks, & Siamese, both of which im smitten with and couldnt choose between so decided on both.
and i agree with previous post regarding people bieng very helpfull, everyone without exception i have spoken to have bent over backwards to help and encourage me, and as a novice that kind of help is in-valuble, also as a source of information reading over previous and new posts on this forum has answered many questions, so it helps to not pester people with queries, having said that im looking forward to meeting and pestering you all at swindon... lololol.
regards,
Stu


----------



## katytwinkle

me and my other half will be at the Swindon Show - looking forward to meeting you!  xx


----------



## webzdebs

I do plan to join the NMC some point this year but have to say I'm in no great rush with none of their shows happening up north.... even 1 scottish show a year would make it much more worth it to me but at the moment the only thing I'd get out of it is some newsletters the standards guide (which don't get me wrong would be incredibly useful) and the feeling of being part of a club which I can't really participate in fully.


----------



## The Village Mousery

need the members in scotland before they will put on shows up there webzdebz  if there where a few members in scotland you guys could club together and host one


----------



## maisymouse

Cheque in the post for my membership today!  
Any ideas how long it takes to come through anyone?


----------



## webzdebs

that is true, hopefully more scottish members will join and can use the scottish mouse club to help host one or something?


----------



## geordiesmice

Im in Northumberland and I have just joined the NMC, its good to be a part of something ive always been a member in some kind of organisation or club im striving too get my mice too show standard ive hadto buy new stock in and get rid of lesser quality animals and reading the NMC NEWS,and rules and standards helps alot. There fantastic publications and tell you what your mouse should look like and what a judge would look for etc theres alot of good reading in the nmc publications keep them dont through them away .Im hoping to go to Harragate next time with me its familly comoutments leaving home.There are members situated all over the Country from Glasgow too Devon it would be nice to see some up north shows the knows


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Paul Threapleton used to run a show in Cleveland. He stopped doing it because it was poorly attended. With the increase in membership in the north east and Scotland it may be worth running again. He only stopped in 2009.


----------



## geordiesmice

Yes it would if there were enough people to attend.


----------



## The Village Mousery

Agreed phil was talking to dave safe about this very show the other day....


----------



## PPVallhunds

Im realy thinking of joining, i would like to show in the furure so the standards book would be a huge help. Is it easy to get a show started? ive been told there are none in wales so if/when i join it would be nice to work towards getting one over here.


----------



## geordiesmice

I dont know who organises the shows it may be a regional secretary or from the main hub.


----------



## Cait

To start a show you need to find a suitable hall and date to fit in with the NMC calendar, then you can apply to the NMC for up to £100 funding to get the show started. This goes towards covering things like the hall hire cost, rosettes etc and is a one off payment - subsequent shows need to be 'self funding' so to speak from the entry fees from competitors. Things you'd need to do would include finding judges, setting a schedule and paying for this to be published in the NMC News, deciding whether you'll be doing any catering at the show, getting someone who knows how to complete the paperwork as the show is going on, and there are lots more of course.


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Those of us who live in the southwest would certainly attend shows in Wales. Obviously they would have to be in the Cardiff/newport area. Shows held in North Wales may attract members from the Lancs area. West wales would be a struggle for most fanciers unfortunately.


----------



## Cait

Shows near the border between Wales and England would probably get the best attendance as fanciers from both countries would be within commuting distance. For example somewhere like Telford or Shrewsbury is placed roughly midway (I hope, my geography does let me down sometimes!) and could be a possible location to consider.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

that sounds like a great plan. i can get to the border no probs


----------



## geordiesmice

Too far for me


----------



## PPVallhunds

sounds complicated but would be worth looking into.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery

For everyone who isn't part of the NMC... well they should be  Its great!! Absolutely loving it


----------

